# Salmon recipes for sunshine...



## kitchenelf (Sep 20, 2003)

Hi Sunshine, welcome to Discuss Cooking.  Here are some of my favorites - 

Soy, Mustard, Brown Sugar Marinade and Glaze

5 TBS Dijon mustard (a creamy Dijon or a French Grain works nicely)
 1/4 cup packed brown sugar
 1/4 cup soy sauce

GREAT with salmon, scallops, pork medallions.

===============================================

Make an avocado salsa - like guacamole but keep the chunks big -

avocado
very thin julienne red onion
cumin
chopped tomato
fresh cilantro
fresh squeezed lime

Grill salmon and put this on top.

===============================================


Raspberry Chipotle Glaze with Herb Mixture coating

1 tablespoon olive oil 
1/2 cup small diced onion 
2 teaspoons minced garlic 
2 teaspoons chipotle chiles in adobo, chopped 
2 pints fresh raspberries, rinsed 
1/2 cup raspberry vinegar (or just red vinegar is fine) 
3/4 cup granulated sugar 
1/2 teaspoon salt 

In a medium saucepan, heat oil over medium-high heat. Add the onions and cook, stirring, until soft and slightly caramelized, 4 minutes. Add the garlic to the pan and saute for 1 minute. Add the chipotles and cook, stirring continuously, for 1 minute. Add the raspberries and cook until soft, 2 to 3 minutes. Add the vinegar and stir to deglaze the pan. Add the sugar and salt, and bring to a boil. Reduce the heat to medium and simmer until thickened and reduced by half, 8 to 10 minutes. Remove from the heat and strain through a fine mesh strainer, pressing on the solids with the back of a spoon to extract as much liquid as possible.

Herb mixture

8 large cloves garlic, peeled and sliced in half lengthwise 
1 tablespoon chopped fresh rosemary 
1 tablespoon chopped fresh sage 
1 tablespoon chopped fresh thyme 
Olive oil 
2 tablespoons kosher salt 
2 teaspoons freshly ground black pepper 

Spread herb mixture on top of salmon and coat with Raspberry Chipotle Glaze - pan saute top side first, turn over, and finish in oven if necessary.  I usually get close and then cover with some foil to finish the cooking process.  This is better if salmon is not fully cooked on stove.

===============================================

The above recipes are tried and true - but here are a few more that might keep you busy for awhile!!!   

http://www.thesalmons.org/lynn/salmon-recipes.html


----------

